

New 'Dexter' malware strikes point-of-sale systems - sonabinu
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57559171-83/new-dexter-malware-strikes-point-of-sale-systems/

======
wtracy
Given the huge number of small businesses that run a box that doubles as a POS
and a general-purpose PC (used for email, web surfing, and such) I'm honestly
surprised that we don't see this more often.

A lot of mom and pop stores simply don't have any technical people on staff.
I'd wager that a lot of these machines are running old, vulnerable versions of
IE, and I'd wager that a lot more are operated by people who could be
convinced to double-click an executable email attachment.

Throw in the potentially high per-target payoff (compared to, say, using a
machine to pump out spam) and if I were a black hat I'd be tripping over
myself going after this target.

